# Erster Hellkirch - MTB - Trail CTF am 16. + 17.April.2011



## HKR-Ralf (4. Oktober 2010)

* Erster Hellkirch - MTB -  Trail CTF ​ am 16. +  17.April.2011





​ **​** Veranstalter:   TUS 1921 Rhaunen e.V im Rahmen der  37.IVV-Volkswanderung 2011

unterstützt vom : 

MTB-Team Hellkirch-Racers  Hunsrück

Start und Ziel:Idarwaldhalle, 55624 RhaunenSalzengasse > Am  Sonnenschlicher 5 


​ Startzeit: Samstag und Sonntag  ca.8:00 - 12:00 Uhr

​ Streckenlänge:ca.  35 km mit anspruchsvollen Singletrails ca.600Hm​ Strecke: Stecke kann unter folgendem Link  angesehen werden: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qfidixtkqpzifzft

Startgeld: ca.4,50Euro 

Teilnehmer: Jeder  mit einem Bike, das sich in technisch einwandfreiem Zustand befindet. Die  Teilnehmer sind für die technische Sicherheit ihres Bikes selbst verantwortlich.  Die Strecke ist nur mit Mountainbikes befahrbar. Es werden Profilreifen  empfohlen. Semislicks sind nicht empfehlenswert. Aufgrund des Höhenprofils und  der Streckenbeschaffenheit,sind die Strecke für Anfänger als schwer  einzustufen.

​ Kennzeichnung:Die Strecken sind mit Schildern ausreichend  gekennzeichnet

​ Verpflegung:ein  Verpflegungspunkt auf der Strecke nach km 19

​ Haftung: Beim Erwerb einer Startkarte  ist jeder Teilnehmer versichert!

​ Anmeldung: Am Start oder Voranmeldung  möglich per E-Mail 


​ Auskunft:Auf der  Homepage der Hellkirch-Racers Hunsrück www.hellkirch-racers.npage.de  ​ 
 Hinweise:​ -  Jugendliche unter  14 Jahren dürfen nur in Begleitung eines Erziehungsberechtigten  starten.​ - Bitte  halte Dich an die Regeln der DIMB (Deutsch Initiative Mountainbike)  www.dimb.de.​ - Fußgänger haben immer  Vorfahrt.​ - Denke immer daran, dies ist eine CTF-Veranstaltung und kein Rennen.​ - Das Verlassen der Wege ist untersagt  .​ -  Nimm deinen Müll mit, der Wald ist kein Müllplatz.​ -  das Verlassen der ausgeschilderten Wege ist untersagt.​ - Es besteht  Helmpflicht, Teilnehmer ohne Helm werden von der Veranstaltung  ausgeschlossen!












​ ​*


----------



## Marco_Rohr (28. März 2011)

Ist der Termin noch aktuell? 

Wie muss man sich denn den Hinweis "im Rahmen der 37. IVV-Volkswanderung" vorstellen? Ich gehe davon aus, dass man nicht zwischen den "Volkswanderern" umherradelt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HKR-Ralf (28. März 2011)

Natürlich radelt man nicht zwischen den Wandern rum, daß gäbe ja ein schönes durcheinander!
Es gibt aber noch Änderungen an der Strecke damit man sich mit den Wandern in die quere kommt,an der Streckenlänge ändert sich nichts.
Außerdem gibt es folgendes zu beachten:
*Startgeld:  1,50Euro*
*Verpflegung: zwei  Verpflegungspunkte auf der Strecke*


----------



## wo350 (10. April 2011)

Hallo MTBler;

nicht vergessen. Nächste Woche ist es soweit.

Bis dahin - wir sehen uns.....


----------



## HKR-Ralf (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen ,

so wie es bis jetzt aussieht haben wir am WE das Ideale MTB-Wetter, es wäre schön wenn ihr zahlreich am CTF in Rhaunen teilnehmt !


----------



## Marco_Rohr (16. April 2011)

Hallo Hellkirch-Racers,

großes Lob an euch - ihr habt eine sehr schöne Strecke ausgesucht und top markiert. Wunderbare Singletrails am Wartenberg (kannte ich noch nicht) und im Hahnenbachtal (bekannt aber immer wieder schön). Schade, dass heute anscheinend sehr wenig Biker unterwegs waren.

Noch zwei Tipps, falls es im nächsten Jahr zu einer Neuauflage kommt:

- Die Helfer bei der Anmeldung brauchen etwas mehr Info ("Dat wees aich net, ob die Streck links oder rechts rum gefahre werd."), damit man sich unter den vielen Wanderern nicht als Exot fühlt.

- Die 2. Verpflegungsstation ist wirklich mal was besonderes: Es gibt nur Stubbi und Salzbretzel - damit habt ihr für eine CTF ein echtes Alleinstellungsmerkmal!

Unterm Strich: Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt - Danke für die Vorbereitung.

Viele Grüße
Gässje


----------



## Benny29er (17. April 2011)

Hallo,

großes Lob an euch  ihr habt eine tolle Strecke ausgesucht. bitte in 2012 wiederholen!!!!!

-Startgeld erhöhen
-verpflegung ( zweite ) verbessern 
-evtl. noch ne kleine 15km schleife einbauen ( 35 km sind immer so schnell rum )


ansonsten gut weiter so! 

Gruß aus Schauren


----------



## Strampelaffe (17. April 2011)

Tach zusammen!

War heute auch auf der Runde unterwegs. Leider habe ich keine 2. Verpflegungsstelle gesehen......... gab es die heute überhaupt noch ? 
Ansonsten war's ne sehr schöne Strecke, könnte mir aber auch noch eine Zusatzrunde als Option vorstellen. Würde dafür auch 20Cent mehr als Startgeld zahlen. 
Aber mal im Ernst, bei dem Startgeld von 1,50 hat man schon ein schlechtes Gewissen. 

Gruß aus Herrstein,
Jochen


----------



## Kiefer (17. April 2011)

Hallo

Schönes Strecke 
Hat Spaß gemacht.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## HKR-Ralf (18. April 2011)

Benny29er schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> großes Lob an euch  ihr habt eine tolle Strecke ausgesucht. bitte in 2012 wiederholen!!!!
> -Startgeld erhöhen
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Lob,deine aufgeführten Punkte werden für 2012 berücksichtigt,das mit der 2.Verpflegungsstelle war sehr unglücklich gelaufen am Sonntag.


----------



## HKR-Ralf (18. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, bei dem Startgeld von 1,50 hat man schon ein schlechtes Gewissen.



Die Preise hat der Veranstalter festgelegt, da braucht man kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, nächstes Jahr wirds dann nicht mehr so Kostengünstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco_Rohr (24. April 2012)

Habe bei der Zeitungslektüre festgestellt, dass ich die diesjährige Veranstaltung verpasst habe. Schade - war gut 2011.

Ihr hättet im Forum ruhig nochmal daran erinnern können.


----------

